# 1 month old betta fry and 1 day old guppy fry



## niconoel09 (Dec 16, 2011)

i put guppy fry in their tank and some betta fry chase the guppy fry and some dont what does thet mean


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Most likely that the Betta fry want to eat the guppy fry would be my guess...


----------



## fishchick6485 (Aug 17, 2012)

Well... Probably the ones that aren't chasing the guppy is probably female bettas, and the ones chasing the guppies are male.... Most likely they wanna kill the guppy fry already, remove the guppy if you don't wanna wake up to a dead guppy with no fins....


----------



## niconoel09 (Dec 16, 2011)

i woke up this morning and i saw my biggest fry eating a guppy fry


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They'll make a tasty snack for the Betta fry.


----------



## fishchick6485 (Aug 17, 2012)

That's what happens...


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

If it moves, they betta fry will eat it when it fits in their mouths.


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

Would guppy be considered a good meal for bettas? If so, they are easy to get.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Adult guppies will probably be killed, but not eaten. But guppy fry are good snacks - new born. As the guppy ages, the betta will have a hard time catching it, but gets a good exercise.


----------

